# Long term training for Zeus while I'm deployed



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

This is going to seem a little unorthodox, so please bear with me before you jump to conclusions.

I work in a profession that requires me to head overseas, sometimes for months at a time. As it stands, this year I'm going to be required to leave for a three month rotation, followed by two months at home before potentially sending me to a four month professional training course.

Adding to this mess I'm likely going to have to relocate to the east coast. I don't want to keep Zeus cooped up in a kennel during this time. My thought process, since I will be able to afford it, is to put Zeus in a K-9 academy where he can learn something valuable.

The idea is for him to spend time being trained to a higher level than he is now, which has been hip pocket training and two stays where he received all the obedience training he could handle.

He's going to turn four and is in great physical shape with a wonderful temperament. Learning comes easily but so does boredom. Unfortunately things changed for us close to three years ago when my wife passed away and he's since, for the most part, lacked a family when I've been at work. When we are together we do tons of stuff (hikes, bike rides, ski tours, road trips) and he lacks for nothing. 

I really feel strongly about having him mentally and physically engaged while I'm at work. On the front end, this year will suck but on the back side it will set us up for a life at home where I don't deploy for six months out of every year.

I'm currently in BC with him but will be traveling down to northern California to drop my truck off with my best friend. No matter how many google searches I perform, I can't seem to get the kind of feedback I'm looking for online in regards to a west coast training facility for GSD's.

If someone here could point us in the right direction, it would be much appreciated. Whether it is ScH titling, SAR training...I'm pretty sure he will excel at anything with an experienced instructor as he loves to learn and is quite fearless.

The financial considerations are already made and I can afford to make the investment into his future while I'm gone. 

Thanks for taking the time to read this and I really look forward to some constructive input.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

You may want to PM hotrod2448. He has decided to board his puppy out for training. And this trainer might be willing to work with your situtation. Hotrod2448 lists his location as Charolotte so you would need to travel further. Have you contacted Zeus's breeder? Maybe the breeder would have some trainer referrals. If you want to stay with the West Coast location, I suggest you contact trainers and ask them if they would be willing to do the boarding/training.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Try searching: California training and boarding - that will pull up some listings. Here is an example from one in Indiana http://www.landheimk9.com/static.asp?path=4025


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

with a show line dog....I would send the dog to T Floyd in NJ...he is a very very well known professional trainer who anyone in the sport will recognize...he has done pretty well with the showline dogs he has had in for training....

Lee


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

It will have to be out West for this trip (and preferably for the entire stay) as I'm not going to have the time to drive out to NC etc before I leave.

I'm going to send his breeder an email and see if she has recommendations. The most promising lead so far is Bart de Gols of ISDC. I've never heard of him before and there isn't much to be found online again, but that's not necessarily a bad thing. His previous trainer in CA was Jim Lempner who was a wealth of knowledge and a great person to boot - something you could never have found out online.

Judging by the amount of experienced trainers and handlers here I'm guessing someone will stumble across this thread and have some more pointers.

If anyone is aware of Bart de Gols and his company, would you mind sharing your opinions with me? If you prefer not to do so in this thread, please PM me.

Thanks for the responses so far MB and WT. Lee, I'll definitely make contact with T Floyd once we have moved out east. Might not be until the end of summer though, but I'll start reading up!


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a great trainer who does board ins, but we are in Southern CA, too far away?


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Gsd2 I am in so cal, just out of curiosity who's your trainer? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Capone, I sent you a message.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

what about Wendy Schmidt (I think she has a site and does Dobies primarily)- I know that one of my puppy people worked with her and she does board and train....

Lee


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

Haven't heard back from his breeder yet but have checked out Wendy Schmitt's site and it looks very Doberman focused.

As for Southern California, I could make the trip down there but would ideally like to stay north of SLO if at all possible.

Appreciate the responses thus far. Please keep them coming.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

DorianGrayFFM said:


> ... Unfortunately things changed for us close to three years ago when my wife passed away and he's since, for the most part, lacked a family when I've been at work. When we are together we do tons of stuff (hikes, bike rides, ski tours, road trips) and he lacks for nothing.
> 
> I really feel strongly about having him mentally and physically engaged while I'm at work.


I have another suggestion. What about fostering him out with someone?

A professional training kennel might be able to train him in Schutzhund or other sports but he won't get as much one-on-one time in a home environment as he would if you could find a foster.

Offer to pay someone to foster him. Pay them to take him to classes for additional training. He will get the mental and physical stimulation along with the emotional stimulation that a kennel atmosphere would lack.

I did that for a member of this board years ago. He had a family crisis and I offered to foster his dog for him while he was gone. We had his dog for about 6-7 months.

Personally, I'd LOVE to offer to do it for you but my boy Mauser has some male-on-male aggression issues that we are still working through.

Just a thought ...


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> I have another suggestion. What about fostering him out with someone?
> 
> A professional training kennel might be able to train him in Schutzhund or other sports but he won't get as much one-on-one time in a home environment as he would if you could find a foster.
> 
> ...


OP - I sent you a PM. 

I think what Lauri suggested is a great idea! Is your dog gentle with timid shepherd? If so maybe I can help.


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

Lauri, great idea. I would be perfectly fine with that idea as well, especially if it were with someone who is familiar with the breed and their needs.

Zeus is a very well mannered boy. He gets along with most all other dogs, with exception of APBT whom he does not like one bit. As long as the other dogs around him don't try to dominate him he's perfectly fine rumbling with them and having fun. 

He's an active dog and would do well being with someone who gives him the mental and physical stimulation he needs. Other than that he loves to play with his toys.

I am pretty sure he would get along with a timid dog as he's been around my uncle's rescue who is a basket case. Whenever his dog would start feeling scared Zeus would just do a big walk around him and let him work things out on his own. Never tried to dominate him or get aggressive with him. Only moment they had was when they both tried to push through a tight spot and Yoube snapped at him, which resulted in Zeus pinning him to the ground. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

Bear,

Thanks for the PM!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

Got it figured out. He'll be staying with Denise Moniz thanks to Randy Tyson's help.

I'm excited for him. Daily training sessions. He's gonna be all fired up! 

Thanks for the help here. You guys are great.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

